# Coffee after 14 mile ride?



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Decided to get a 16oz. coffee immediately after a 14 mile fast paced ride. Bad idea? I've heard caffeine can actually dehydrate you. Is this true?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

how did you feel a couple of hours later? if you felt fine, then it was probably okay. putting 16 oz of liquid into your body might have actually been a good thing.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

I felt fine actually thanks for asking :thumbsup: It got chilly pretty quick and I just wanted something hot to get the chill out of my body. Not gonna make it a habit though!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, caffeine is a diuretic so it takes water out of the body. 

Lots of people use caffeine during workouts. It affects people differently. For me, if i drink before a ride my heartrate is higher and more likely to bonk. But, possibly using caffeine near the end of ride with a GU shot may give you a boost but haven't tried it.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

When I could commute by bike, I drank coffee during my ride...


----------



## mtb_rider11 (Dec 28, 2011)

emtnate said:


> When I could commute by bike, I drank coffee during my ride...


That sounds good - did you use some kind of insulated bottle or mug? If so, which one?


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

aliikane said:


> Yes, caffeine is a diuretic so it takes water out of the body.


That's generally a myth and is only true if you're taking in massively large amounts. Plus, what is coffee made out of? Water!

I also drink it before riding and usually after.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i read that it is only a diuretic if you have a lot more than usual. if you are just having your normal amount, no biggie.


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

Bill in Houston said:


> i read that it is only a diuretic if you have a lot more than usual. if you are just having your normal amount, no biggie.


yea, large quantities are needed for it to act as a diuretic. some articles on the matter:

Caffeine: Is it dehydrating or not? - MayoClinic.com

Caffeine Symptoms, Causes, Treatment - Is caffeine a diuretic? on MedicineNet


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I often feel like a good coffee after a hard ride, unfortunately it is infrequently available.



JonMX5 said:


> That's generally a myth and is only true if you're taking in massively large amounts. Plus, what is coffee made out of? Water!
> 
> I also drink it before riding and usually after.


Remember that even if something contains mostly water it can still dehydrate you (look up osmosis). For example, a glass full of water with a few tablespoons of salt is probably not going to be particularly refreshing. Not sure that coffee would have that effect unless you like it with a lot of sugar.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If you otherwise have a reasonable amount of water for the ride, its a non-issue. If you fill up a camelbak with espresso, you might have some mid-ride issues :lol: 

Ill have a couple cups of coffee before almost every ride.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

mtb_rider11 said:


> That sounds good - did you use some kind of insulated bottle or mug? If so, which one?


I used a stainless steel insulated mug. You can get them most places, the one I had was 16oz, had a lid that locked closed and just happened to fit in a bottle cage.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

All i'd say I wouldn't use it as a supplement for real calories (energy) as you ride away.


----------



## mtb_rider11 (Dec 28, 2011)

emtnate said:


> I used a stainless steel insulated mug. You can get them most places, the one I had was 16oz, had a lid that locked closed and just happened to fit in a bottle cage.


Thanks, I'll check into one of those.


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

I sometimes crave coffee after a long ride. As long as you follow it up with plenty of water you'll be fine.


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

As long as you are not using it as nutrtion or recovery, shouldn't be an issue.

Might stimulate other bodily functions that you might not want during a ride though...


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I think most Tour de France racers start their mornings with some espresso or coffee. I read somewhere that it does not act as a diuretic if you are exercising, and some studies show that caffeine can improve exercise performance. For a morning ride I almost have a coffee or latte beforehand, and it doesn't seem to cause any issues. 

Post-ride, I think some coffee is fine, unless it's an evening ride and it keeps you from sleeping well. Most of my riding buddies prefer a post-ride beer, though -- even in the winter.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Caffeine *is* a diuretic, but it also contains lots of water. Depending on how dehydrated you are, the body can adjust to retain more or less of that liquid - within certain limits - and there is evidence that water with particulates (like coffee, tea, even sports drinks, etc.) is better at hydrating than straight up water because it takes longer to pass through the system and so there is more opportunity for absorbtion. Doctors sometimes even recommend tea (caffeinated or not) for rehydrating over straight water, especially in extreme circumstances. The sipping aspect and slow introduction of fluids is probably a factor as well. Not that I am advocating substituting coffee for water on a ride, but generally speaking, its probably just fine. So long as you are listening to your body in relation to fluids and also drinking water, 'taint no big thang.

Alcohol is also a diuretic but that doesn't stop me from having a brew (or two or...) after a ride. I also often get out early for rides to minimize inconvenience to the family schedule, so a coffee afterwards is often what I need to push on with the day.

Drink on...


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Coffee is always delicious. It's warm and wet. It's the pick-me-up that calms you down. Ahhh, coffee...


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

aliikane said:


> Yes, caffeine is a diuretic so it takes water out of the body.
> 
> Lots of people use caffeine during workouts. It affects people differently. For me, if i drink before a ride my heartrate is higher and more likely to bonk. But, possibly using caffeine near the end of ride with a GU shot may give you a boost but haven't tried it.


Caffiene is reported to improve fat-burning during endurance exercise, so you would be less likely to bonk.


----------

